

Lambdas, auto, and static_assert: C++0x Features in VC10, Part 1 - neilc
http://blogs.msdn.com/vcblog/archive/2008/10/28/lambdas-auto-and-static-assert-c-0x-features-in-vc10-part-1.aspx

======
neilc
Amusing/disgusting, depending on your perspective:

    
    
      For laughs, this means that the following is valid C++0x:
      C:\Temp>type nokitty.cpp
      int main() {
        [](){}();
        []{}();
      }
    

Unfortunately, it seems that GCC 4.4 doesn't support lambdas yet:

<http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.4/cxx0x_status.html>

